# Such adorable



## ArtistChibi (Feb 14, 2021)

So I was watching some bunny videos on YouTube and figured I'd give the toilet paper tube stuffed with hay trick. He sits there, proud, after getting some hay out. So adorable!



I put music over it because my husband was watching a video that's not bunny relating.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 14, 2021)

Awwww that is so cute


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes, love the toilet paper roll trick, best way to upcycle! I make it harder for them by folding in the edges


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 20, 2021)

So he's really enjoying the widening of his free roam and new toys. He figured out the cups to get to his treats. He's so proud now.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 21, 2021)

I have those same baby stacking cups for Theo and he loves them! I have to put them up at night though because he is so loud throwing them around  

Just wondering, what is that black carpet (?) piece? It does not look like it would be safe if he decided to chew/eat it.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 21, 2021)

black carpet? Where?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 21, 2021)

It actually might be a blanket or rug, in which case it should be safe. It kinda looks like the foam padding that goes underneath carpet flooring.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 21, 2021)

No. That's not carpet padding. It's a bio degrading padding that he likes to dig at and then sleep on it. Though once I get everything in correct order, I'll be using it as the stuffing for a new pillow/bed for him. Using an old fleece blanket as the cover.


----------

